# Thoughts on the new SuperOcean Heritage II



## mokhalaf

Hi folks,

Any opinions on the new SuperOcean Heritage? It's got a ceramic bezel with a 12 o clock lume pip, redesigned hour and minute markers, and I think a new crown as well. It has a new Tudor derived movement called the B20 with a 70 hr power reserve. It also has a thicker case profile at 15mm v 13.6mm on the old SuperOcean Heritage.

I like it except the part about them using a Tudor movement. I'm not faulting it or anything, I just would have preferred to see a pure Breitling in house movement.


----------



## BiggerJon

It looks like the B20 is actually based on the valjoux 7750... Caliber Breitling 20 - B20

Regarless, I love that watch. I am debating between that and the transocean to be my next watch.


----------



## mokhalaf

BiggerJon said:


> It looks like the B20 is actually based on the valjoux 7750... Caliber Breitling 20 - B20
> 
> Regarless, I love that watch. I am debating between that and the transocean to be my next watch.


That's interesting because on the Breitling news site it says otherwise - https://www.breitling.com/en/news/details/superocean-heritage-ii-4834

Anyway, I definitely think SuperOcean Heritage because you can dress it up or down.


----------



## Milehigh981

I dig it. Would love to add one to the collection


----------



## JLS36

I also think this one looks really nice. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## d-rob

Checking the tech specs for these new watches, it's the three hand versions that use the new Tudor based Breitling B20 (Manufacture) movement but the chronographs still use the 7750 based Calibre 13 movement. In any case, I really love the new re-designed version - especially the Bronze/brown dialed Chronograph - definitely on my list! The new ceramic bezel is very welcome feature and will add a new level of refinement to this model line. So glad they came out with something new and different than another black on black version of an existing model.


----------



## snakeeyes

mokhalaf said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Any opinions on the new SuperOcean Heritage? It's got a ceramic bezel with a 12 o clock lume pip, redesigned hour and minute markers, and I think a new crown as well. It has a new Tudor derived movement called the B20 with a 70 hr power reserve. It also has a thicker case profile at 15mm v 13.6mm on the old SuperOcean Heritage.
> 
> I like it except the part about them using a Tudor movement. I'm not faulting it or anything, I just would have preferred to see a pure Breitling in house movement.


Tudor for the record is using breitlings 'in house' chrono movement in their new black bay chronograph....


----------



## mokhalaf

snakeeyes said:


> Tudor for the record is using breitlings 'in house' chrono movement in their new black bay chronograph....


I heard about that today on the Watch U Want live show, interesting times ahead.


----------



## mokhalaf

I can't wait to see them and try them out. I'm against this trend of watches getting thicker but I won't judge until I try it.


----------



## asr53

Yes i saw that, i like it, i was thinking of a another seawolf, but the newer SOH looks great ,ceramic bezel in house 70 hr power reserve, price around £3500 yes on my list of wants.


----------



## Lemon328i

Makes sense for Tudor and Breitling to exchange use of the movements they specialize in. That helps keep costs down especially considering the overall state of the Swiss watch export market.

I'm a little surprised that Breitling still uses 7750 based movements when they have their own manufacture movement, but perhaps it has to do with the vertical vs horizontal dial layouts. 

I am partial to blue watches and the "gun blue" of the SOHII is quite beautiful.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Is the date at 6 on all sizes now (apart from Chrono?). If so, that's a nice improvement. 

The hour hand has been ruined though.


----------



## wpbmike

Bradjhomes said:


> Is the date at 6 on all sizes now (apart from Chrono?). If so, that's a nice improvement.
> 
> The hour hand has been ruined though.


I like the hand set. But maybe I just like watches with "ruined" hour hands.


----------



## dood

The ceramic bezel and lume pip is a very nice and welcome change. I prefer the simpler hands on older version to the new hands. 

Disappointed that they stuck with 7750 on the chrono version. Why not use the B01??

I lusted after an SOH chrono for a very long time and finally pulled the trigger last year. Kicking myself now. If I waited another year I could have got the ceramic one.


----------



## dreamer00

I like all the changes except the changed hands and extra thickness.


----------



## COZ

I think it was a good move, mainly to keep the cost reasonable. Since Tudor wanted their B01 chronograph why not collaborate and make it a win-win for both parties. I'm not really hung up on the whole in-house movement thing anyway, as long as it's good quality.

The new improvements to the SO Heritage II are nice, don't know about the hour hand though, would have to see it in person - looks a little too bold in pics.

(p.s. - just saw Raymond Weil collaborating with Sellita on what they call an in-house movement, we may see more of this)


----------



## minoli

I'll have to see this in person. Does anyone know when it can be expected to arrive at AD's? 

An open display back would've been an added bonus.


----------



## Jazzmaster

The new set of hands is a nod to the original '57 model. I like it.

Gotta love the new ceramic bezel! :-!


----------



## mokhalaf

@dood We're always going to want the new stuff, it never ends!

@dreamer00 I agree, extra thickness isn't the way to go

@Jazzmaster I liked the new set of hands being a tribute to the original, it's all in the details


----------



## BiggerJon

I really like these new rubber mesh looking straps...


----------



## Driver.8

I'm a huge fan of this watch - I love the ceramic bezel, the date window being at 6 on both versions, the hand set, all of it....with one exception. How the hell can Breitling possibly call it a "manufacture" (i.e. in-house) movement when it's actually a modified Tudor movement???? To be called a manufacture movement Breitling would've had to design and build it, which they haven't. Just a bit confused by that, as surely modifying a Tudor movement is no different to modifying an ETA 2824....and the B17 was never claimed to be a manufacture movement.

I'm not saying there's anything wrong with the Tudor movement at all : it's just I disagree with it being passed off on their website as a manufacture movement.


----------



## marker2037

Driver.8 said:


> I'm a huge fan of this watch - I love the ceramic bezel, the date window being at 6 on both versions, the hand set, all of it....with one exception. How the hell can Breitling possibly call it a "manufacture" (i.e. in-house) movement when it's actually a modified Tudor movement???? To be called a manufacture movement Breitling would've had to design and build it, which they haven't. Just a bit confused by that, as surely modifying a Tudor movement is no different to modifying an ETA 2824....and the B17 was never claimed to be a manufacture movement.
> 
> I'm not saying there's anything wrong with the Tudor movement at all : it's just I disagree with it being passed off on their website as a manufacture movement.


Maybe they had some input with Tudor and vice versa.


----------



## asr53

Im in, was torn between another seawolf, but the updated Heritage 2 with in house mov & ceramic bezel all floats my boat.


----------



## gregoryb

Am I right in assuming that the bezel size hasn't changed? I'm thinking a bezel upgrade for my OG SOH might be on the cards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dood

gregoryb said:


> Am I right in assuming that the bezel size hasn't changed? I'm thinking a bezel upgrade for my OG SOH might be on the cards
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you manage to source the part and get it done, let me know please! I want to upgrade my bezel to ceramic as well.


----------



## Beechparty

Love it. Wish they would make one without a date window.


----------



## Watchyman

So does this Tudor movement make it an "in house" or "manufacture"? I'd like to see live pics of the three handed models, they look promising!

Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens.


----------



## Jimmy3993

I like the look. It's on my short list (which is getting longer)


----------



## publandlord

Watch schmatch. I'm just freaking out at the concept of not being able to label and categorise! 

Breitling makes clear on its website that the movement is in conjunction with Tudor. If Breitling manufactures this movement, to an original design by Tudor, well... Think of another label because the current ones don't work!


----------



## Dark Overlord

I've long been an admirer of the SOH but I think this version II hits it out of the park. The bezel material and the pip are worth upgrades. I love the new handset. They made a great design even better IMO.


----------



## publandlord

Watch schmatch. I'm just freaking out at the concept of not being able to label and categorise! 

Breitling makes clear on its website that the movement is in conjunction with Tudor. This benefits everyone - Breitling, Tudor and by the looks of it, consumers. If Breitling manufactures this movement, to an original design by Tudor, well... Think of another label because the current ones don't work...!


----------



## Baldrick

Anybody seen a lume shot of the new models? From the website it looks like the bezel markers may be engraved (and hopefully lumed) in addition to the new pip. If so, that's a welcome upgrade indeed - the previous bezel was pretty useless.



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## dood

Baldrick said:


> Anybody seen a lume shot of the new models? From the website it looks like the bezel markers may be engraved (and hopefully lumed) in addition to the new pip. If so, that's a welcome upgrade indeed - the previous bezel was pretty useless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Highly doubt the markers on the bezel are lumed. If they were, there would be no need for a pearl in the 12:00 clock pip. Very few dive watches do fully lumed bezels anyways. Can only think of the Pelagos, Fifty Fathoms and older IWC Aquatimer that did this.


----------



## Siggyboy

The bezel itself still seems to be steel. Everyone is talking about a ceramic bezel but the description on Breitling's website says the bezel is steel and the band around the dial is now ceramic in the same color of the dial and bezel.


----------



## Dark Overlord

Siggyboy said:


> The bezel itself still seems to be steel. Everyone is talking about a ceramic bezel but the description on Breitling's website says the bezel is steel and the band around the dial is now ceramic in the same color of the dial and bezel.


From their websiteI'm thinking as with many divers the bezel is stainless but the insert is ceramic)
*TECHNICAL DATA*

*MOVEMENT*

*CASE*


CaseSteel with ceramic bezelBackScrewed inWater resistance200 m (660 ft)BezelUnidirectional ratcheted rotating bezelCrownScrew-locked, two gasketsCrystalCambered sapphire, glareproofed both sides


----------



## Fazboy

Hi i need help, badly. Just about to buy a Breitling Superocean Heritage 46 tomorrow from a local AD in Singapore. Already called the sales guy I'm coming at noon tomorrow to buy it since i got a very good bargain. Then to my horror just discovered that a new one is coming in August with a ceramic bezal, new 70hrs reserve movement and the most important of all the lume marker on the bezel!! The question is should i wait for the new one? Or grab this at a discount price of $4300 singapore dollars, when the retail price is $6065 singapore dollars? HELP!!!!

Btw the Superocean Heritage 2 retails at S$6680


----------



## superpop

I would wait and get the new one, unless you like the original, then I would beat them up some more on price as this watch will soon flood the grey market for cheap as it will be NOS.


----------



## Davidgt

I would wait to see both if possible at the same time  

Me personally would go for the ceramic updated version .. 
but wait it out and score a better deal if possible 

Good luck 
Don't forget to post pics of either or  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazboy

Ok thanks for the advice guys . Will update you guys tomorrow after going to the AD. But if i get a better deal and if i can change to the ceramic bezel in the future with this old model then i might buy it


----------



## gregoryb

Fazboy said:


> Ok thanks for the advice guys . Will update you guys tomorrow after going to the AD. But if i get a better deal and if i can change to the ceramic bezel in the future with this old model then i might buy it


Hi Fazboy, please do let us know if he's happy to swap the bezels for you.

I'm in sing quite often and have an original model that would love a ceramic makeover.


----------



## Fazboy

gregoryb said:


> Hi Fazboy, please do let us know if he's happy to swap the bezels for you.
> 
> I'm in sing quite often and have an original model that would love a ceramic makeover.


Hi gregoryb, i just came back from the AD. Told him i'll wait for the new model and he's ok with it. Will be waiting for his call since he will check with Breitling Singapore about the price of the new model and will calculate the price to sell me, usually they give a 15/20% discount. Actually i went to the Breitling boutique before going to the AD store. I spoke with the rep and she told me Breitling dont do any modification for their watches. She said the only way is to sell your old watch and buy the new one........!! That is not good  . I was also thinking the same, to just get the old model with a further discount from the AD and swap the bezel in the future when the color fades, but she broke my heart


----------



## GoBuffs11

Sorry for resurrecting this thread but I keep looking at these and really like the watch. My only issue is that I'd want a link bracelet not mesh. Looking forward to seeing some wrist shots of these in the wild!


----------



## Dark Overlord

the new models are in the Breitling boutiques, I tried on a blue bezel, stratus silver this past friday. While the upgrades are visually subtle they are IMHO well worth waiting for and deserved of the few extra bucks to get into it. And that's not even including the movement upgrade. As nice as the steel bezel is, the ceramic is a deep and rich tone and I prefer the newer hands quite a bit.


----------



## salmaan1183

I like mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

I would buy one if I didn't already own the first SOH. The upgrades are worth the extra money if one values ceramic bezel, longer power reserve and dial symmetry in the 42mm model. I'm very happy with the older version.

The SOH old or new is just a terrific looking piece IMHO. My wife thinks it's the prettiest watch in my collection by far, next to a PO2500, a Sea-Dweller, a Cayman and a Yacht-Master to name the most striking ones. The SOH is a true beauty.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

GoBuffs11 said:


> Sorry for resurrecting this thread but I keep looking at these and really like the watch. My only issue is that I'd want a link bracelet not mesh. Looking forward to seeing some wrist shots of these in the wild!


Most ADs will put whatever strap or bracelet you want onto the watch; mine had a rubber strap on it in the case and they swapped it for the mesh one I'd been coveting. I haven't seen many around on the link bracelet, though. The mesh suits it too well.



VicLeChic said:


> The SOH old or new is just a terrific looking piece IMHO. My wife thinks it's the prettiest watch in my collection by far, next to a PO2500, a Sea-Dweller, a Cayman and a Yacht-Master to name the most striking ones. The SOH is a true beauty.


Agreed. I couldn't be happier with mine, I think it's absolutely stunning and timeless.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyH

It'd be perfect if you could have it serviced at the Rolex Service Center in Dallas since it's a Tudor based movement.
In my experience RSC Dallas blows Breitling service out of the water.


----------



## Matt C

I really like the new version, I have the copperhead chrono version and it's a stunner for sure!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183

That is actually very beautiful.


----------



## gregoryb

It is a beautiful piece. Has anyone had any luck finding a grey market watch maker who is open to swapping the ceramic bezel onto one the First Gen models?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane

I'm really hoping they release another two-register chronograph version again eventually. A ceramic bezel would be dreamy on my SOH 44mm version 1.


----------



## asushane

I stopped by the AD today to check out the new SOH II in blue. I'm disappointed that the new dial is a more muted, grey-ish blue than the SOH I's slightly brigher and more radiant, sunburst blue.


----------



## egwatchfan

I stopped by Torneau in Chicago to see the new SOH II but unfortunately the experience was less than.... er, satisfying? The salesperson first told me that they didn't have any of the new ceramic models in stock, despite the fact that they indeed had a new ceramic SOH chrono in blue (which was gorgeous by the way). But none of the non-chrono versions, which were what I was after. However, then it got weird when the manager came out and then they both started trying to tell me that the older SOH non-chrono models they had were in fact ceramic (they of course were not... they were the old aluminum editions). To close the conversation I asked them when they would be getting some of the new SOH IIs in stock and they told me that, if there actually were new models (they weren't convinced) I could place an order for one or come back in the fall/winter. Huh....

The one thing I WILL say is that, purely based on the SOH II Chrono in blue, I'm very happy with the change in the hands from the original version. I've read a lot of comments about people being worried that the new shape of the hands was a bit strong and overdone, but after comparing the two editions side by side, I can say that I personally don't find the new hands to be overbearing in the slightest and in fact prefer them significantly over the previous version.


----------



## ShaggyDog

I still don't quite get the bezel without any number indicators on these. They are handsome watches but the lack of numbers just makes it look a little odd to me. Breitling have really produced some stunning dials though, that blue is fantastic.


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

Does anyone know the weight of the mesh bracelet? The Breitling website lists the weight of the watch but I haven't been able to find the weight of the stainless mesh bracelet. I even called Breitling USA and the tech had no idea. They said call an AD and see if they could weigh it for me.


----------



## Camdamonium

I think they look good. Would love to compare one side by side with the last gen one. I know the Tudor movement might be a little more reliable, but it kind of turns me off... I buy a Breitling for it to be Breitling.


----------



## R.Palace

Camdamonium said:


> I think they look good. Would love to compare one side by side with the last gen one. I know the Tudor movement might be a little more reliable, but it kind of turns me off... I buy a Breitling for it to be Breitling.


The previous movement was the Caliber 17 which was ETA based but modified by Breitling. The Tudor based movement is also slightly modified by Breitling. Same difference


----------



## countingseconds

Not my cup of tea. I didn't like the first generation either.


----------



## VicLeChic

I gave it a second thought and ended up selling my blue SOH46 on mesh last month. It was too big for me and it took me four years to realise it. Now I'm tempted by the 42mm, will have to try one on at the boutique.


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

I stopped by a local AD yesterday to look at the new SOH II. It's a very sharp looking watch in my opinion. The 46 is the size for me. I felt that it wore small for what it is. I got an out the door price for the 46 black dial on mesh bracelet for $4,275 with free in house polishing when needed. So something to think about for myself.


----------



## jk1492

I've been looking for a Superocean Heritage for a while now, but always thought the bezel should be ceramic. So I'm very happy to learn the II is out there now. Now I just need for used / grey prices to get down closer to $2K. How long will that take, 1-2 years?


----------



## minoli

jk1492 said:


> I've been looking for a Superocean Heritage for a while now, but always thought the bezel should be ceramic. So I'm very happy to learn the II is out there now. Now I just need for used / grey prices to get down closer to $2K. How long will that take, 1-2 years?


I don't see it getting to $2K, the 46 mm is $4,700 on mesh. $3,200-3,500 is probably more realistic. I'd guess within a few months of official release that it could be had on the grey market.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

jk1492 said:


> I've been looking for a Superocean Heritage for a while now, but always thought the bezel should be ceramic. So I'm very happy to learn the II is out there now. Now I just need for used / grey prices to get down closer to $2K. How long will that take, 1-2 years?





minoli said:


> I don't see it getting to $2K, the 46 mm is $4,700 on mesh. $3,200-3,500 is probably more realistic. I'd guess within a few months of official release that it could be had on the grey market.


I agree with minoli, I doubt they'll get that low. The original SOH has been out for a while and I've never seen one listed new, gray market, or used from a reputable seller for less than $3k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492

ProjectQuattro said:


> I agree with minoli, I doubt they'll get that low. The original SOH has been out for a while and I've never seen one listed new, gray market, or used from a reputable seller for less than $3k.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


42MM can be had on leather for under $2K. There is one for sale down the street from me for $1,800.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

jk1492 said:


> 42MM can be had on leather for under $2K. There is one for sale down the street from me for $1,800.


Seems too good to be true, if it's in good shape. But if so, that is a lot of watch for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

What would be a fair preowned value for the 46 blue dial with black subdials?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492

ProjectQuattro said:


> Seems too good to be true, if it's in good shape. But if so, that is a lot of watch for the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah, I'd like to get it but I know I'd prefer the ceramic. So probably put that one on the back of the list.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

jk1492 said:


> yeah, I'd like to get it but I know I'd prefer the ceramic. So probably put that one on the back of the list.


I prefer the original bezel (not just because I have it) because it's completely smooth and doesn't have the lume pip at the top. It looks slightly cleaner to me. But, to each his own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason042779

Great looking watch. Only downer on the Tudor movement exchange program is that B20 doesn't get the silicon hairspring, while Tudor upgrades B01 with silicon for the Baytona. Seems like an unfair trade.


----------



## Dark Overlord

ProjectQuattro said:


> I agree with minoli, I doubt they'll get that low. The original SOH has been out for a while and I've never seen one listed new, gray market, or used from a reputable seller for less than $3k.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen them used for less than $3k pretty often, but not very often all the way down to below 2k. Happens once in a while on the original, you'll have to be patient and probably get lucky on the condition. grey market on the original, prob the best I'd seen is about $2700 for the 46 on rubber. but usually its a little over 3k.


----------



## mcwatch12

pure Breitling movement would be ideal


----------



## Southtown57

mcwatch12 said:


> pure Breitling movement would be ideal


I agree. While the tudor is nice, Breitling needs to get on the ball adding more in-house movements in their watches.


----------



## Commandersw

Lumi


----------



## asr53

I agree also looks like breitling need to catch up with the likes of Rolex Omega METSA.


----------



## Juspoole

I think the updates are a good start, but it's hard for me to justify spending the increased amount on the nice new shiny watch when the SOH I can be had for low $2Ks used and around $2800 on grey market. However, I've seen the SOH II on grey market for $3,500 and it may be worth the extra $700. Back to the drawing board I suppose....


----------



## ProjectQuattro

I finally figured out why I prefer the V1 so much... and I swear it has nothing to do with the fact that I own one.

The chrome ring inside the bezel on the V1, rather than the bezel running straight to the crystal, makes the watch look more refined and less chunky in my opinion. I do also prefer the lack of a lume pip at the top but that chunkiness is what was really throwing me.


----------



## Dark Overlord

ProjectQuattro said:


> I finally figured out why I prefer the V1 so much... and I swear it has nothing to do with the fact that I own one.
> 
> The chrome ring inside the bezel on the V1, rather than the bezel running straight to the crystal, makes the watch look more refined and less chunky in my opinion. I do also prefer the lack of a lume pip at the top but that chunkiness is what was really throwing me.


That's an excellent observation and I don't know how I missed that? I think I was just sucked in by the rich bezel color and scratch resistance. But yeah there's something to that for sure.

This may be whY I felt the new SOHII played similar to my Oris Aquis


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Dark Overlord said:


> That's an excellent observation and I don't know how I missed that? I think I was just sucked in by the rich bezel color and scratch resistance. But yeah there's something to that for sure.
> 
> This may be whY I felt the new SOHII played similar to my Oris Aquis


Thanks! It took me forever to notice but I can't un-see it now. The polished inner ring adds a unique delicacy to it, I think.

Not that these pictures do it justice at all, but:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwtrayer

I'm probably blind, but I can't see the big difference in the polished ring. Personally, I was a big SOH fan to begin with and will always like the SOH I, but the 2 intrigues me with the ceramic bezel and the 5 yr warranty helps too. The hands are a nice touch too. Hopefully I can pick up a SOH I, at a better price now

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-X50F using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

bwtrayer said:


> I'm probably blind, but I can't see the big difference in the polished ring. Personally, I was a big SOH fan to begin with and will always like the SOH I, but the 2 intrigues me with the ceramic bezel and the 5 yr warranty helps too. The hands are a nice touch too. Hopefully I can pick up a SOH I, at a better price now
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo YT3-X50F using Tapatalk


It's a subtle difference in pictures but in person or on film it's very noticeable, especially if you're used to one or the other. I hadn't seen the II on film until yesterday - and I try to stay out of ADs unless I'm ready to buy since it has negative effects on my wallet - which is why I just noticed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrolgioPete

I dont mind it, but I rather have the original somtimes


----------



## joespeed29

i love my SOH 46 red gold chrono but looking to sell it and actually having a hard time finding a buyer.. i realize the size combined with the gold may not be for everyone lol

just gotta be patient and wait for the right buyer


----------



## Camdamonium

Saw the first gen side by side the other day with the new II. To me, they look almost indistinguishable other than the obvious differences like the hands and bezel. I am very curious how the ceramic bezel will hold up, I'm intrigued. The Tudor movement has gained my liking as time has went on, I'd love to try one of these new pieces.


----------



## asushane

As for the 42mm versions, that 6:00 date window placement on the II moved from the 3:00 placement, along with the new hands and ceramic bezel, put it on my short list. 

Like I previously mentioned, if it wasn't for the II's slightly more muted hue of blue, I'd already have one.


----------



## Relo60

Camdamonium said:


> Saw the first gen side by side the other day with the new II. To me, they look almost indistinguishable other than the obvious differences like the hands and bezel. I am very curious how the ceramic bezel will hold up, I'm intrigued. The Tudor movement has gained my liking as time has went on, I'd love to try one of these new pieces.


I was informed that the II sits higher on the wrist. Did you get that impression?

Thanks.


----------



## mokhalaf

Relo60 said:


> I was informed that the II sits higher on the wrist. Did you get that impression?
> 
> Thanks.


Unfortunately that's true. I passed by the Breiting boutique recently and tried both on. The SOH II 42 and 46 both sit higher on the wrist compared to my 46 SOH, more noticeable with the 46. To add some numbers to it, the 42 SOHII is 14.35mm and the 46 SOHII is 15mm thick compared to the SOH 46 which is 13.3mm thick. While the ceramic bezel looks great, I don't like the thickness. I don't consider thicker movements as progression.


----------



## GT27

I've never been much of a Breitling fan. Yesterday I stopped by a boutique and saw the new Heritage II. After seeing it in the flesh I couldn't say no, it's a beautiful piece. Went with the blue 42mm on shark mesh. Picking it up later today.


----------



## Mister Lamb

GT27 said:


> I've never been much of a Breitling fan. Yesterday I stopped by a boutique and saw the new Heritage II. After seeing it in the flesh I couldn't say no, it's a beautiful piece. Went with the blue 42mm on shark mesh. Picking it up later today.


Post a pic! Debating between the blue or black 42mm


----------



## GT27

Mister Lamb said:


> Post a pic! Debating between the blue or black 42mm


Yes, I typically lean towards black dials. But, the blue on this watch looks absolutely stunning. It's a deeper blue but it changes nicely as it catches the light. I put both on my wrist and the blue instantly popped at me. And my watch box needed a bit of color infused into it.


----------



## rockets97

Mister Lamb said:


> Post a pic! Debating between the blue or black 42mm


Same here, this will be my 1st Breitling and I can't decided blue or black. Love the blue right now but don't know the love will last 5 -10 years down the road.
Also, any recommended AD?


----------



## bakes1

I am about to pull the trigger on the 42mm SOH II (blue with silver dial on mesh) and from what I have read the ceramic is only on the chronograph version. 
I do not want the chronograph and am perfectly content with steel but can anyone confirm?


----------



## R.Palace

bakes1 said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on the 42mm SOH II (blue with silver dial on mesh) and from what I have read the ceramic is only on the chronograph version.
> I do not want the chronograph and am perfectly content with steel but can anyone confirm?


All SOHII models are fitted with the new ceramic bezels

Edit: Are you referring to the case? If so, yes the chrono is the only one with a ceramic case


----------



## minoli

I saw a blue/black chrono SOH II at my AD over the weekend. I'd say it's an improvement over the SOH I. 

They could've added an adjustable clasp to the mesh bracelet, lume to the 15, 30, 45 and 60 markers, and increase the size of the lume markers to really improve it.


----------



## bakes1

R.Palace said:


> bakes1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on the 42mm SOH II (blue with silver dial on mesh) and from what I have read the ceramic is only on the chronograph version.
> I do not want the chronograph and am perfectly content with steel but can anyone confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> All SOHII models are fitted with the new ceramic bezels
> 
> Edit: Are you referring to the case? If so, yes the chrono is the only one with a ceramic case
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Davidgt

If this was how it came a couple years ago , I would have never sold mine !!

It was a beautiful white / cream dial and black bezel on mesh 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb

In love https://i.imgur.com/nOeK6JG.jpg


----------



## asushane

Mister Lamb said:


> In love https://i.imgur.com/nOeK6JG.jpg


Very striking photo.


----------



## asushane

Mister Lamb said:


> In love https://i.imgur.com/nOeK6JG.jpg


I think the SOH v1 was prettier in blue (face and bezel color). But that black and white combo looks great with ceramic.


----------



## bigvic

I recently looked at the new bronze version SOH II but was quite underwhelmed. It’s more of a brown than my old bronze SOH. 
I regret flipping it even more now.


----------



## sauuce

I actually like it has a Tudor movement. You get the B with a bit of Rolex in it.


----------



## elmatador

Picked mine up earlier this week. Loving it


----------



## leatherheadff

There’s one of these in the lobby of my hotel, I’ve looked at it 4-5 times today. I really want one! I think it looks perfect on the mesh bracelet.


----------



## WatchBill

LOVE the thicker case and ceramic bezel, prefer the previous hour and minute hands though, but not enough to stop me from buying one, and SOON!!


----------



## jinfaep

sigh.. if only they made this in a <40mm size. The 46mm one in particular is comically oversized


----------



## Lilbrief35

would love to have one


----------



## superpop

Depends on your wrist size. I have the 46MM version and it is right at home on my wrist and doesn't look overly big. I have a pretty big wrist though.


----------



## Dark Overlord

jinfaep said:


> sigh.. if only they made this in a <40mm size. The 46mm one in particular is comically oversized


sorry but I'm going to have to vehemently disagree! to each his own though.

mine:
IMG_1719 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## herooftheday

Dark Overlord said:


> sorry but I'm going to have to vehemently disagree! to each his own though.
> 
> mine:
> IMG_1719 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


Ha!! I was just about to comment on your post in another thread about this watch. I'd say it (surprisingly after reading the case size) looks right at home on your wrist.


----------



## socciomz

I find I love the look of the chainmill but doesn’t look as good on my own wrist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane

The mesh bands on these are great for Arizona summers. Too bad the clasps on both the older version and this seem cheap and thin.


----------

